

Top Missing PostgreSQL Features - ryandvm
http://blog.kimiensoftware.com/2011/04/top-10-missing-postgresql-features-208

======
freakwit
previous discussion at: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2445164>

------
epynonymous
i can't believe replication didn't make it into your list, that should be at
the top of the list. pgcluster and slony don't count because they're not built
into the postgresql core source code.

~~~
jvdongen
Maybe because that's part of postgresql since 9.0 (async, sync replication
coming with 9.1)?

------
cafard
Packages and package state....

~~~
jpitz
Do you mean <http://pgxn.org/about/> or something else?

